# Tauranga areas



## Amt70

Hi all, was just wondering if there were Amy areas to avoid in tauranga areas to live in. For my family to be really happy to live work and play sefetly. Family of 12 and 20 year old girls and mum and dad 40's. Amy help at all on areas good and bad really appreciated xxxx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jenswaters

Amt70 said:


> Hi all, was just wondering if there were Amy areas to avoid in tauranga areas to live in. For my family to be really happy to live work and play sefetly. Family of 12 and 20 year old girls and mum and dad 40's. Amy help at all on areas good and bad really appreciated xxxx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi, and Welcome to the Forum

I have been living in and around Tauranga for 2 years now, and hope I can be of some help. 

In all honesty, it really depends on what YOU like!!! A lot of people who move over move to Papamoa, due to it's relaxed beachy feel and high expat population (it is fondly known as "Pommiemoa"!!!). We chose NOT to live there as we didn't want to be another statistic (as much as that is fine for some people, we just wanted to be surrounded by Kiwi's and be immersed in their culture). Moving to the Mount is expensive, and you do notice the business during tourist season (traffic can be a pain), but it a great experience if you can afford it and work on the Mount (there are only 2 ways onto the Mount peninsular, so it can get pretty busy). In Tauranga itself, the more desirable areas are the Avenues (actually in town between 1st and 17th Avenue), Pillans Point and Matua. As such, the demand for rentals in these areas is high, so pushes prices up and competition is crazy. You could expect a 3 bedroom house to go between $375 and $410 per week. A 4-bedroom house would go between $400 up to anything like $600!!! A slightly cheaper area (but not by much these days) is Otumoetai, but as this is sandwiched between Pillans and Matua, the prices are shooting up too!!! These are great for schools also.

Areas to avoid...it depends on what you want. Merivale, parts of Gate Pa, and even parts of Greerton are slightly less desirable for some people. But then other people would avoid Welcome Bay and Maungatapu, simply because the traffic into the "city" at rush hour can be a pain (not by UK standards I must stress). It really is dependent upon what you want.

My advice??? I would try to secure a fully-furnished short-term house before coming out here (say a 3-4 month lease) and try to get a feel for the areas. HOWEVER, competition for housing at the moment is insane, so places can go in a matter of hours. Make TradeMe your homepage, and check it 3 times a day if you want to get in quickly!!!!!

Hope this helps, and feel free to contact me for more advice.

Jen


----------



## Guest

Hi I am from Leeds way back but have lived in Quite a lot of places worldwide. We are moving back to the UK after 7 years in Tauranga. NZ is fine but not for every one . I miss English beer pubs, people with a good sense of humour, bridle paths, countryside being able to take my dog places. I will miss the weather and beaches. Whatever happens give it a try but stay for at least two years, it takes that long to settle anywhere. Papamoa is close to beaches and has a lot of new expensive bigger houses on small sections. It is flat so good for cycling, but not for views. Tauranga is more hilly and there are some wonderful views I would agree with Jenswaters views on areas. I would avoid the trap a lot of expats fall into which is getting lots of land around the house. Lawns are nice but do need mowing.


----------

